# Steering wheel parts



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am switching to an original wood steering wheel on my 1967 GTO. I think I have all the parts needed for the switch, but am unsure about the "cam" and "ring," two parts situated between the steering wheel and the steering column. Are these parts the same for all 1967 steering wheels? The Parts Place says "yes," but I'd like to confirm before I pull the current steering wheel. Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I agree with the parts place, it's been a while since I changed the 67 steering wheel. The new wheel went on with no problems.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I agree with the parts place, it's been a while since I changed the 67 steering wheel. The new wheel went on with no problems.


Thanks.


----------

